# Mike Arnold - tell me about GH-15!!



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

I got told you're the man to ask. Give me the down low!!!


----------



## HeyMrWaters (Oct 25, 2013)

lol this aught to be good.....I saw what he had to say about gh15 on the blackstone lab forums


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 25, 2013)

Lol, subbed, why not?!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 25, 2013)

Get comfy and get your reading glasses...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 25, 2013)

Are you talking about the forum??


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 25, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Are you talking about the forum??



The man the mystery I want it all!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 25, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> The man the mystery I want it all!



Lol.

You have me intrigued.


----------



## futureMrO (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Z82 (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## dave 236 (Oct 26, 2013)

Patiently waiting....

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sub'd


----------



## UA_Iron (Oct 26, 2013)

Gh15 was rumored to be Nasser el Sonbaty or a group of people posting I think

The board imploded recently so I've heard


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 26, 2013)

26 years ago a man led me down the path of high dosed hormones. GH15 is an interesting guy but frankly there is little about him that is new. Mega dosing has been around a very long time. Way before the internet and GH15 =)

 High doses work and they work well. Toss in plenty of food and training and magic happens. If you have great genetics then things get really interesting.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 26, 2013)

Its kinda amazing how many people dont know about him. Are we old?


----------



## jrock00123 (Oct 26, 2013)

I haven't read too much, but from what I have read he has some very strong opinions.  Loves GH and tren ace.  Claims anyone over 220+lb and super lean is on anabolics + hGH.  Slin is a must to for "mutation"


----------



## Presser (Oct 26, 2013)

Subbed


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 27, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Its kinda amazing how many people dont know about him. Are we old?



Compared to a lot of the people on this site now yes; but i prefer the word experienced. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Oct 27, 2013)

Still waiting for Mike's rant....


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 27, 2013)

jrock00123 said:


> I haven't read too much, but from what I have read he has some very strong opinions.  Loves GH and tren ace.  Claims anyone over 220+lb and super lean is on anabolics + hGH.  Slin is a must to for "mutation"



Biggs!


----------



## ezjax (Oct 27, 2013)

Blow up lean..  Don't mess with baby doses.  Don't believe dudes who r ripped and say that diet and training got them there..

use gh and skin to become a monster..  Start young you have a limited time


----------



## jrock00123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Check out this post from Martin Berkhan: http://www.leangains.com/2010/12/maximum-muscular-potential.html 

GH-15 without the bad English


----------



## s2h (Oct 28, 2013)

i'm sure Mike will be in at sometime...he is a little tied up now rewriting the Constitution...should be in soon..


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Oct 28, 2013)

subb'd


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 29, 2013)

Not much to say.  It is a gimmick account.  Multiple people have used the account.  He/They are not pro(s).  To me, most of it is pretty boring to me at this point.  Some of what he says is true, some is not.  He certainly isn't a chem god, but he isn't ignorant either.


----------



## Presser (Oct 29, 2013)

HeyMrWaters said:


> lol this aught to be good.....I saw what he had to say about gh15 on the blackstone lab forums





dieseljimmy said:


> Get comfy and get your reading glasses...





Pittsburgh63 said:


> Still waiting for Mike's rant....



Came into thread expecting rant from MA, left disappointed.

:sadpandaface:


----------



## StanG (Oct 29, 2013)

Well thank god its not a single "real person".....scarey sometimes but funny at times. All in all ridiculous IMO. Bad for newbs IMO..(GH15)


----------



## ActuaryBrah (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm a member on gh15. Nothing but good things to say about gh15 himself and the members there as well. Lots and lots of knowledge on that board.

My favorite thing about it is they do not tolerate any of the BS that is on most steroid boards...I.e. PCT, useless supps, and general "fear mongering" that you see on other boards


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 29, 2013)

please explain why you think PCT is BS?


----------



## oufinny (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know who this guy is or what he says, copy and paste of these posts.  I think a rant of Mikes was on the BSL forum I read in one of the UC Pro threads but I wasn't looking for it specifically.


----------



## oufinny (Oct 29, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> please explain why you think PCT is BS?



People are ignorant, that is really all that needs to be said and many don't ever come off or cruise at doses far over what people on HRT do.  It's the attitude a bunch of guys have that want to be Mr. Olympia, never will because they don't have the genetics to be, but will chase the dragon all their life at the expense of their health.  It's one thing to blast and cruise, it's another to not listen to your body when it tells you it's time for some time off (as in orals as an example).  Once I finish my current run I will go down to my cruise dose of 150-200mg and look forward to it.  High doses are great but they have their toll they make the body pay.


----------



## ActuaryBrah (Oct 29, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> please explain why you think PCT is BS?



Waste of time and money. What's the point of putting all those hormones in your body then coming off and going through all that hell of feeling like shit and losing hard earned gains. 

If you wanna be conservative then it is so much better to just cruise on low dose for a few months, and skip that whole "1 step forward 1 step back" process of coming off and doing pct


----------



## s2h (Oct 29, 2013)

Pct has its place....IMO it is used when not needed or pointless more then not...


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 29, 2013)

Mike Arnold said:


> Not much to say.  It is a gimmick account.  Multiple people have used the account.  He/They are not pro(s).  To me, most of it is pretty boring to me at this point.  Some of what he says is true, some is not.  He certainly isn't a chem god, but he isn't ignorant either.



Shortest Mike Arnold rant ever


----------



## Mike Arnold (Oct 29, 2013)

ActuaryBrah said:


> Waste of time and money. What's the point of putting all those hormones in your body then coming off and going through all that hell of feeling like shit and losing hard earned gains.
> 
> If you wanna be conservative then it is so much better to just cruise on low dose for a few months, and skip that whole "1 step forward 1 step back" process of coming off and doing pct



Whether or not PCT is useless is wholly dependent on what is important to the individual.  For guys who run traditional cycles ("on" time followed by "off" time), PCT is helpful, as it helps preserve one's gains by more quickly restoring a normal hormonal environment.  Keep in mind, not everyone wants to stay on drugs all the time.

In addition, not everyone who wants to be on TRT for life post-AAS.  Some guys want to enjoy steroids without getting too crazy, build a decent level of mass, and maintain normal testicular function after their BB'ing days are over....and for those of who who think no one can build a decent physique when using the traditional "cycling" method (on time/off time), think again.  Many pros from the 80's followed this method of steroid use...and we saw some great physiques back then.  No, they weren't as big as the pros today...and the BB'r who follows this method isn't going to look his best all the time, but many great physiques have been built this way, including some of the best pro physiques from the 80's.  If anyone thinks all the pros from the 80's stayed on steroids year-round, they are sadly mistaken.  Many of them took considerable time off after competitions and even took substantial amounts of time off during the off-season.  For an 80's pro, it was very common to use AAS only 6-8 months out of the year. This includes pro champions!  Of course, some used more frequently, but generally speaking, taking time off was "normal".

So, anyone who says it isn't possible to build a great physique using the cycling method is flat-out WRONG!  It has already happened an un-told number of times.  Of course, genetics will play a signifiant role, as always, but if the ability is there, many guys can build an amazing physique with traditional cycling. 

For guys who want to get as big as possible, don't care about natural T production/fertility, and are willing to take the health risks associated with year-round use (or close to it), then PCT is pointless.


----------



## HFO3 (Oct 29, 2013)

ActuaryBrah said:


> Waste of time and money. What's the point of putting all those hormones in your body then coming off and going through all that hell of feeling like shit and losing hard earned gains.
> 
> If you wanna be conservative then it is so much better to just cruise on low dose for a few months, and skip that whole "1 step forward 1 step back" process of coming off and doing pct




Well I disagree...


But, there's just not much to add after Mikes POV other than I agree.  PCT is for some, not far all but certainly for most.  I sure wish it would have been as common knowledge before the internet as it has become since the web has taken over.


----------



## dave 236 (Oct 30, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> Well I disagree...
> 
> 
> But, there's just not much to add after Mikes POV other than I agree.  PCT is for some, not far all but certainly for most.  I sure wish it would have been as common knowledge before the internet as it has become since the web has taken over.



Yeah i agree too. A good PCT protocol would've helped me tremendously back when i first started dabbling in aas. The information was much harder to come by then and now i know im lucky not to have really screwed myself up. Instead i just kept having to waste money and then start over. Now im hrt for life  but then it wouldve been a big help.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jrock00123 (Oct 30, 2013)

PCT is helpful if used appropriately.  The problem is a lot of guys run several cycles per year and do PCT for each.  This makes no sense.  If you're going several cycles per year, just cruise at 150mg test in between.

Now if someone we only going to run one, maybe two cycles per year, then it makes sense.  Also, if you're coming off for an extended period it's also needed.


----------

